# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Black spots on frogs back! Help!

## FishChum

My frogs seem happy and healthy, but first one and now another have black spots on there back. My lights are accessible to the frogs and i keep my humidity way way up. What are the odds its a burn from florecent lamps of a fungle infection from too much dampness. I kinda need to know fast as its sorta progressive. screen the lamps or lower the humidity. Any links would be welcome as well. 
P.S. sorry no pic's, I don't have a camera.....

----------


## Lynn

What kind of frogs do you have?
What is the temp in the enclosure?
How long have you had your frogs?

What "lamp" are you using?

----------


## Tonya Freeman

I'd be interested in knowing the frog type and age of the frogs as well. When one of my leucomelas was young he was almost banded and spotless. As he aged he started to gain more spotting on that solid band. 

Does it seem like it is pigmentation or more like a burn?

----------


## FishChum

they are bronze mantela's. the lamps are florescent twist bulbs and tubes. seems more like a burn of irritation then coloring, the frogs are just about year and half. they are getting to be adults now and they seem happy and healthy, maybe its some kinda new coloring?

----------


## FishChum

I looked again and it seems the black spots are slightly depressed, like maybe a scrape, they jump sooo much. the spot on the 1st frog seems alot smaller, I think its healing. I hope there will be no scaring left when its fully healed.

----------


## Tonya Freeman

I've never personally kept mantelas so I can't say anything for certain about the coloration. I do know that they can be fragile when jumping around and into things. My tinc pair jumped around quite a bit when I first put them into their tank. They ended up with some nose rub sores that healed over quickly. No scarring was left after a week or so. 

Hopefully someone with some more mantela experience can chime in to help you figure out what it may be.

----------


## FishChum

After thinking about it and looking again, they may be scrapes that are healing over, my frogs are growing up and are happy and adventuress. I hope they get a handle on there jumping abilities soon. Tonya did the nose rubs appear dark or even black on your tinc's?

----------


## Tonya Freeman

Yes. The area that they scraped up was originally white and I noticed some dark, blackish scraped areas. It cleared up within a few days and returned back to white. 

Just in case, keep an eye on the areas to make sure they are healing correctly. I'd hate for it to be parasitic or bacterial and not be caught in time. I hope that it is just a simple scape since they are still behaving normally.

----------


## FishChum

Thanks, I will keep a close eye on them.

----------


## Shauna

Did these marks looks like this? The spot on his back and a scrape type mark on his leg.

----------

